# 04' E60 ipod kit?



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

Is there one going to be available for the 04 e60 model? So far 05-up has one and the 04' is being left out!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Bmw530i_408 said:


> Is there one going to be available for the 04 e60 model? So far 05-up has one and the 04' is being left out!


Dension who distributes DICE iPod kits for older model BMWs is in development of an iPod kit that works with the MOST system.

We are hoping to have the before the end of the year but we have no guarantees from them on their end.

If some of you are interested let me know and I can add you to our waiting list and you will be contacted when they are available.


----------



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

What I heard is that the kit EAS has a kit right now is for 05', but will work with 04'. You will need the new software to be flash on the car, which is being developed by bmw. :dunno:


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Bmw530i_408 said:


> What I heard is that the kit EAS has a kit right now is for 05', but will work with 04'. You will need the new software to be flash on the car, which is being developed by bmw. :dunno:


Make sure you have them do the MP3 retrofit as well. This is an extra step they must do. Just updating the software is not enough. If you can play MP3's in your CD player, the iPOD adapter will work now. If you can't, then it won't. PDF attached. Take it with you to the dealer.


----------



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

So do you know when the 04' software is going to be available?


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

DICE will have a BMW kit after all the cows come home. 

They currently can't beat the BMW price of ~$300, so I see NO reason to focus on that product.


----------



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

See the thing is that the bmw kit is the same one eas is selling on their site. Therefore 04' is still not available.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

I would PM cobradav about the 04's. I believe there are some 04's 5/6 series running MP3, but not sure. I know for bluetooth some module had to be upgraded.

I think it can be done just might be costly.


----------



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

When you say mp3, does that mean you can run a ipod through the car stock controls?


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Bmw530i_408 said:


> When you say mp3, does that mean you can run a ipod through the car stock controls?


When the early 04/05's 545/645 came out, they were suppose to play MP3's in the single CD or DVD slot. The software did not make it into production. BMW released a later CIP, 20.x I believe that allowed for the deale to activate the MP3 capability.

If you cannot play MP3 CD's in your car in the sinlge CD or DVD slot, you cannot use an iPOD adapter. The car must first understand MP3's. If you can, you can install the iPOD MOST adapter and will be able to control the iPOD through iDrive.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> If you cannot play MP3 CD's in your car in the sinlge CD or DVD slot, you cannot use an iPOD adapter. The car must first understand MP3's. .


What?

The output of the iPod is analog audio, not digital files.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> What?
> 
> The output of the iPod is analog audio, not digital files.


Understood. One more time.

If your car can play MP3 music, you can use the iPOD. No the iPOD may not use MP3, but part of the coding required is included with the MP3 code.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Understood. One more time.
> 
> If your car can play MP3 music, you can use the iPOD. No the iPOD may not use MP3, but part of the coding required is included with the MP3 code.


So the technically accurate way to say it would have been, "Ipod support and MP3 support are part of the same level of software upgrade"?


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> So the technically accurate way to say it would have been, "Ipod support and MP3 support are part of the same level of software upgrade"?


What he said.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Bmw530i_408 said:


> See the thing is that the bmw kit is the same one eas is selling on their site. Therefore 04' is still not available.


It's the same kit. If you install now, you'll be one of the first ones to have the kits working when the software is released by BMW. 

*iPod Integration Kit for e60 5-series*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=394


----------



## Kwaaahhh (Dec 15, 2005)

When is the software expected to be released?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Bmw530i_408 said:


> When is the software expected to be released?


Hopefully within the next 30 days.


----------

